# Things I have learned today.



## Smithbat (7 May 2016)

1) I can indeed change an inner tube now that I have been shown how.
2) I can go up hill when I use my gears properly.
3) I can use the highest gears without my legs falling off.
4) Riding more than 10 miles in a day will not kill me and will make me feel fabulous.


----------



## ianrauk (7 May 2016)

1) Good
2) Good
3) Good
5) Good


----------



## Tin Pot (7 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> 1) Good
> 2) Good
> 3) Good
> 5) Good



5?


----------



## ianrauk (7 May 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> 5?




LOL.. you know what. Ianrauk Jnr is doing his math tests this week and I have been counting down or up missing out numbers to see if he notices....


----------



## Smithbat (7 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> LOL.. you know what. Ianrauk Jnr is doing his math tests this week and I have been counting down or up missing out numbers to see if he notices....


In that case @Tin Pot gets 10/10


----------



## ianrauk (7 May 2016)

Smithbat said:


> In that case @Tin Pot gets 10/10




Indeed...


----------



## winjim (7 May 2016)

Smithbat said:


> In that case @Tin Pot gets 10/10


There's 10 now?


----------



## Smithbat (7 May 2016)

winjim said:


> There's 10 now?


We are seeing if @ianrauk's son notices.


----------



## Smithbat (9 May 2016)

More things I have learned.

1) The lowest gear possible will get you up the hill slowly but surely
2) Drink more water than you think
3) Bruises on your legs are badges of honour (in my world anyway)
4) Weird bruises on your neck can appear after cycling for 16 miles for the first time
5) Going down Pitchcott Hill on your bike at age 40 makes you feel like you are 12 years old again!


----------



## Guyincognito76 (10 May 2016)

5) A classic newbie trait is shouting, 'weeeeeeee...' on the way down.


----------



## Smithbat (10 May 2016)

Guyincognito76 said:


> 5) A classic newbie trait is shouting, 'weeeeeeee...' on the way down.


I may have done that and had a smile as wide as a river. I couldn't possibly comment....


----------



## Smithbat (13 May 2016)

More things I have learned.

1) The chaps in the bike shop are lovely and do not mind me asking stupid questions while they fit the mudguards to my bike
2) Mudguards are fab
3) Going out in the morning an hour before work so you can double your journey makes you feel smug
4) People seem to find the sight of a larger lady on a bike fascinating.
5) The more I ride my bike, the more I love it.


----------



## gavroche (13 May 2016)

Smithbat said:


> More things I have learned.
> 
> 1) The chaps in the bike shop are lovely and do not mind me asking stupid questions while they fit the mudguards to my bike
> 2) Mudguards are fab
> ...


Easy now, you'll be talking about doing sportives, group rides, upgrading your bike, buying new gear to wear, etc..... next.


----------



## Smithbat (13 May 2016)

gavroche said:


> Easy now, you'll be talking about doing sportives, group rides, upgrading your bike, buying new gear to wear, etc..... next.


 I have already bought padded shorts, they are a godsend and I can wear looser clothes over the top! 
Do mudguards count as an upgrade? 
I am so not going on a group ride yet. I get nervous if Him Indoors gets too close, let alone other people...lol


----------



## Karlt (13 May 2016)

Again, I have learnt how important wind is and how you can't compare one day's performance with another. Coming in yesterday and today - 15mph, around 120W average. Going home yesterday, 17mph, 190W. Difference? A steady north wind.


----------



## LewisLondon (16 May 2016)

Karlt said:


> Again, I have learnt how important wind is and how you can't compare one day's performance with another. Coming in yesterday and today - 15mph, around 120W average. Going home yesterday, 17mph, 190W. Difference? A steady north wind.



How are you measuring Watts? Given it's the effort you put in, i would expect it to be easier with a wind, therefore less effort?


----------



## Karlt (16 May 2016)

LewisLondon said:


> How are you measuring Watts? Given it's the effort you put in, i would expect it to be easier with a wind, therefore less effort?



Strava. The wind was against me going in and behind me going home, hence Strava overestimated power on the way home and underestimated it on the way in. I daresay a power meter on the bike would have reported the opposite discrepancy.


----------



## Milkfloat (17 May 2016)

As well as learning that wind has a big effect you have also learnt that estimated watts mean nothing.


----------



## Firestorm (17 May 2016)

Smithbat said:


> I have already bought padded shorts, they are a godsend and I can wear looser clothes over the top!
> Do mudguards count as an upgrade?
> I am so not going on a group ride yet. I get nervous if Him Indoors gets too close, let alone other people...lol


I am reading these to my wife , who is also new to this cycling malarky (I mentioned it in my post yesterday in the my ride today) . She loves your posts.
She hopes that you dont have to add one more "Thing you learned today"- I shouldnt wear anything under my padded shorts

One piece of advice I failed to impart before our ride yesterday I'm afraid


----------



## Smithbat (17 May 2016)

I am glad she likes them. I do know about the padded shorts thing, I found out a couple of weeks ago due to soreness too. I will have another post later


----------



## GuyBoden (17 May 2016)

Well done, keep on pedalling...........


----------



## Smithbat (17 May 2016)

More things I have learned today

1) The world will not stand still and stare if I cycle to work in my shorts with no trousers over the top.
2) I am enjoying riding on the roads a lot more than I thought I would
3) Strava is addictive, I am trying to beat my own time all the time!
4) I miss my bike at the weekends if I am too stiff/busy to ride it
5) I can actually cycle home faster than I can drive it now as I just go round traffic.


----------



## Karlt (17 May 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> As well as learning that wind has a big effect you have also learnt that estimated watts mean nothing.



I know. I wasn't clear. I meant "estimated Watts"; the actual real effort was about the same; if anything, I was working harder with the lower estimated figure.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 May 2016)

We wouldn't have rhubarb without the traders that travelled the Silk Road.


----------



## Smithbat (18 May 2016)

Things I have learned today

1) The bike sounds very different in the rain, so does the road
2) The spray from lorries is remarkable
3) My mudguards are a thing of beauty
4) Riding in the rain is not as bad as I thought
5) My warehouse chap is lovely and has let me put Maude in there so she is not out in the rain all day


----------



## Nibor (18 May 2016)

Things I learned on Saturday

My Fat Lad at the Back induces mirth in the muggles.
(possibly as it is the spare tyre edition and fits me lol)


----------



## summerdays (18 May 2016)

Guyincognito76 said:


> 5) A classic newbie trait is shouting, 'weeeeeeee...' on the way down.


Why restricted to newbies.... I did it this morning going through a large puddle!


----------



## Karlt (18 May 2016)

Nibor said:


> Things I learned on Saturday
> 
> My Fat Lad at the Back induces mirth in the muggles.
> (possibly as it is the spare tyre edition and fits me lol)



First spotted use of Muggles within cycling, presumably to refer to non-cyclists. I work in IT. We refer to non-IT staff as Muggles.


----------



## Milkfloat (18 May 2016)

Karlt said:


> First spotted use of Muggles within cycling, presumably to refer to non-cyclists. I work in IT. We refer to non-IT staff as Muggles.



Us Muggles refer to our IT staff as Muppets


----------



## Smithbat (18 May 2016)

Today I have been proper hardcore, not only did I ride in the rain, I rode in the dark too!!


----------



## Vickivix (18 May 2016)

That you can ride a bike when you only have one leg. And you can use the handlebars of said bike to sit your small child on.


----------



## Smithbat (19 May 2016)

Some more....

1) I like having my front light on flash, I feel like I am in a disco.
2) There are more idiots on the road at night, I am a big woman in a hi vis on a bike with lights and refelctors - You cannot miss me!
3) There is something peaceful about riding in the dark
40 Cycling is good for me - 4lb off this week!


----------



## Smithbat (19 May 2016)

OOOOH My ride home this lunchtime has taken me over 100 miles since I started using Strava. Happy bunny!


----------



## Smithbat (20 May 2016)

So much learning going on at the moment.

1) Counting 1,2,3,4 out loud is not stupid if it gets you up the hill
2) There are some lovely truck drivers who sit behind you for 200 yards rather than overtake when it is a bit close
3) Strava is not at all addictive.....
4) I can cycle to work in less than 15 minutes - it is now officially quicker to cycle to work as well as home in rush hour than it is to drive.


----------



## summerdays (20 May 2016)

I do the 1,2,3,4 thing.... Don't know why it works but it does for me


----------



## MiK1138 (20 May 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> Us Muggles refer to our IT staff as Muppets


The MODs wouldn't like what we call our IT guys


----------



## MiK1138 (20 May 2016)

The 1234 thing will probably become a song at some stage


----------



## mybike (20 May 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> Us Muggles refer to our IT staff as Muppets



When you're more IT than the IT staff you just humour them.

And on Monday I learnt that the weight of the bike doesn't actually make much difference when you're going up a hill.

I managed the same distance on this bike







as I did on this bike






before I had to get off an walk.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (20 May 2016)

I have caught up with these posts after returning to here. They are amusing and a relaxed lighthearted look at a hardcore sport. I started a similar type of thing last year called "My Firsts" and will be adding to it from his weekend when I take to the saddle. Keep it up and keep us updated.


----------



## Smithbat (20 May 2016)

Cannondale Lady said:


> I have caught up with these posts after returning to here. They are amusing and a relaxed lighthearted look at a hardcore sport. I started a similar type of thing last year called "My Firsts" and will be adding to it from his weekend when I take to the saddle. Keep it up and keep us updated.


Will do thank you  I have been reading your firsts too


----------



## Cannondale Lady (21 May 2016)

I'm out today1st time since September.......


----------



## machew (21 May 2016)

MiK1138 said:


> The MODs wouldn't like what we call our IT guys


The IT guys call everyone else Computer User Non Technical


----------



## Smithbat (21 May 2016)

Cannondale Lady said:


> I'm out today1st time since September.......


You will have a fab time xx


----------



## Smithbat (24 May 2016)

Some more for today.

1) My nemesis little incline that I call a hill but most people call a small hump can now be conquered with only 2 drops of gear
2) Doing 5 miles yesterday lunchtime set me up for the afternoon and evening, I felt brilliant.
3) Wearing size smaller Guide uniform is very inspiring


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2016)

Smithbat said:


> Some more for today.
> 3) Wearing size smaller Guide uniform is very inspiring


Isn't the Guide Leaders uniform different, or has the bike had that much of an effect?


----------



## Smithbat (31 May 2016)

classic33 said:


> Isn't the Guide Leaders uniform different, or has the bike had that much of an effect?


hehehehe you know what I mean - bad man


----------



## Smithbat (2 Jun 2016)

More things I have learned over the last couple of days.

1) My pannier bag keeps a subway roll warm until I get home
2) I really really do not like riding when it is windy
3) My upright pump thing to pump up my tyres is much easier than my little hand pump.
4) I can successfully raise my saddle a little using my multi tool thing and not have to ask Him indoors.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Jun 2016)

@Smithbat great posts, had me smiling, wind takes a bit more practise than hills but it gets easier too.


----------



## Truth (2 Jun 2016)

After 5 years of cycling (and I still feel a beginner ) the winds still a pet hate of mine Nigel.........
Hills... no problem


----------



## slowmotion (2 Jun 2016)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Smithbat ...... wind takes a bit more practise than hills but it gets easier too.


 ^^^^^^^^^ Don't listen to him! It's all lies.


----------



## summerdays (3 Jun 2016)

After 10 years I still hate hills and wind, then put them together and you have a terrible combination


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Jun 2016)

@summerdays I always find riding in the lee of a hill helps, @slowmotion & @Truth you defeatist pair, beside I never said it was always pleasant just it gets easier, I have always found a ride after bad conditions very rewarding.


----------



## slowmotion (3 Jun 2016)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @summerdays I always find riding in the lee of a hill helps, @slowmotion & @Truth you defeatist pair, beside I never it was always pleasant just it gets easier, I have always found a ride after bad conditions very rewarding.


Yeah. I find the end of a prolonged session of torture quite pleasant too.


----------



## Smithbat (6 Jun 2016)

More things.

1) I do not need a high impact sports bra for going on my bike. I am much more comfortable in one that has normal straps and does not cross over on the back.
2) Forgetting to take a drink with you is stupid and means you have to stop.and buy one.
3) Doing 15 miles makes you feel even better than doing 10
4) I need to get out of town quicker, much as I love pootling along on the cycle paths, I feel much better on the roads.


----------



## mybike (6 Jun 2016)

Smithbat said:


> More things.
> 
> 1) I do not need a high impact sports bra for going on my bike. I am much more comfortable in one that has normal straps and does not cross over on the back.
> 2) Forgetting to take a drink with you is stupid and means you have to stop.and buy one.
> ...



I actually learnt, on Friday, that I can ride along main roads.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jun 2016)

I learned that I have a day off today.. Thanks for reminding me, MrsPete. 
I would have turned up at 14:00 and looked a right plonker


----------



## mybike (6 Jun 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> I learned that I have a day off today.. Thanks for reminding me, MrsPete.
> I would have turned up at 14:00 and looked a right plonker



But keen.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jun 2016)

mybike said:


> But keen.


Not _that_ keen


----------



## Smithbat (9 Jun 2016)

More things I have learned.

1) if you look hard enough you can buy larger lady sized cycling jerseys
2) Said jersey means at lunchtime I do not need to carry a pannier
3) I can cycle through waterlogged grass when my route is flooded and not fall off
4) Lunchtime cycling is still lovely


----------



## Firestorm (9 Jun 2016)

Smithbat said:


> More things I have learned.
> 
> 1) if you look hard enough you can buy larger lady sized cycling jerseys
> 2) Said jersey means at lunchtime I do not need to carry a pannier
> ...


Mrs FS loves the Fat lass at the back range.
Since we bought some casteli kit whilst on holiday, Her other stuff was now too big and the pads were causing real discomfort, she has discovered the joys of buying cycling gear online....
However, I still can't seem to convince her that I need a new pair of Bib shorts, but that's probably something to do with the N+1 being still fresh in her mind


----------



## Smithbat (9 Jun 2016)

Firestorm said:


> Mrs FS loves the Fat lass at the back range.
> Since we bought some casteli kit whilst on holiday, Her other stuff was now too big and the pads were causing real discomfort, she has discovered the joys of buying cycling gear online....
> However, I still can't seem to convince her that I need a new pair of Bib shorts, but that's probably something to do with the N+1 being still fresh in her mind


I love looking at the Fat Lass range it is a little out of my price range at the moment though, I have found a cheaper supplier that goes up to my size called Tenn Outdoors. I would have to agree with her about the N+1, birthday present or anniversary maybe?


----------



## GuyBoden (9 Jun 2016)

Hills seem double the height at the end of a long ride.


----------



## Firestorm (9 Jun 2016)

It was my N+1 , probably thinks I've spent enough this year.
I have tested the waters about getting her a road bike, she does rather like the look of the blue bianchis , but she really loves her specialized hybrid so its probably not really much of an option.
FLAB had a sale on, Mrs FS and a Sale are never more than two clicks apart....


----------



## Smithbat (9 Jun 2016)

Firestorm said:


> It was my N+1 , probably thinks I've spent enough this year.
> I have tested the waters about getting her a road bike, she does rather like the look of the blue bianchis , but she really loves her specialized hybrid so its probably not really much of an option.
> FLAB had a sale on, Mrs FS and a Sale are never more than two clicks apart....


She is a woman after my own heart. I keep looking....


----------



## mustang1 (9 Jun 2016)

When you are three quarter the way thru a project and doing things manually is still faster than when doing it automatically, it's better to just do it manually. 

And when high up managers ask how the automation is going, just smile and tell them evrything is a-ok.


----------



## Smithbat (14 Jun 2016)

So, todays things learned are....

1) Going really fast (for me) is thrilling and scary as hell at the same time
2) You can stand up on the pedals and not a) snap the bars or b) fall off
3) Lifting your bum periodically from the seat while standing on said pedals eases the pressure on your lady parts
4) The difference in my confidence and fitness in six weeks is amazing.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jun 2016)

Smithbat said:


> So, todays things learned are....
> 
> 1) Going really fast (for me) is thrilling and scary as hell at the same time
> 2) You can stand up on the pedals and not a) snap the bars or b) fall off
> ...


1) Fast is good but try to keep focussed on the danger of an off, and stay in that zone where you're thrilled but completely in control of the situation. Less scary that way, I've found.
2) I'm bad at hoisting my butt out of the saddle but last year I managed to mess up a seatpost beyond repair and managed to cycle 13 miles home without sitting down. Leg pain never exceeded the certain pain I'd get from sitting. Oh, and the bars didn't explode or disintegrate either.
3) In the absence of lady parts, I feel it's best not to add any insights other than to say a good saddle is a great saddle. Hard to find but really worth looking for.
4) Excellent!


----------



## Smithbat (15 Jun 2016)

I posted this in Mundane news but I am posting it here on this little thread too.

So this is my morning.

1) Go to check tyres on bike and snap valve off back wheel.
2) Swear and call self an idiot, put bike in shed as self does not want to change inner tube without Him Indoors being there.
3) Call self a pathetic excuse for a woman and that self should woman up and do it her self.
4) Take cup of tea, multitool and phone outside and start to take wheel off while following instructions from 'net and remembering what Him Indoors taught self.
5) Replace inner tube and swear at weakness of stupid thumbs as tyre will not go on properly.
6) Use tyre levers and smile as suddenly it all pops together.
7) Reinflate inner tube remembering to be gentle with valve so it doesn't break.
8) Put wheel back on, put chain back on gear cog thingy and reconnect brakes.
9) Swear when self cannot close quick release lever and if self loosens it, brakes rub on rims.
10) Finally close it and ring Brother in Law to come and check handiwork later before self rides it, as Him Indoors is not home until Friday.


----------



## Smithbat (15 Jun 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> 1) Fast is good but try to keep focussed on the danger of an off, and stay in that zone where you're thrilled but completely in control of the situation. Less scary that way, I've found.
> 2) I'm bad at hoisting my butt out of the saddle but last year I managed to mess up a seatpost beyond repair and managed to cycle 13 miles home without sitting down. Leg pain never exceeded the certain pain I'd get from sitting. Oh, and the bars didn't explode or disintegrate either.
> 3) In the absence of lady parts, I feel it's best not to add any insights other than to say a good saddle is a great saddle. Hard to find but really worth looking for.
> 4) Excellent!



1) Believe me, what I consider fast some consider an average cruising speed, I am basically scared of anything over about 18 mph unless I am on the flat.
2) Ow, Ow, Ow, Ow!
3) My saddle is not painful at all, it is just sitting in one position gets uncomfortable, I have thought of looking at other saddles and may well ask in my LBS 
4) Thank you


----------



## summerdays (15 Jun 2016)

It does get easier as you repeat the exercise. I change to studied tyres each winter which means I get extra practice opportunities each year. And new tyres are usually the worst - last time I was putting on the new tyres I think I had to pause and get encouragement from CC to continue it was proving a battle.


----------



## Smithbat (21 Jun 2016)

More stuff I have learned

1) Don't doubt myself, I can do it
2) Riding to Ellesborough is slightly uphill but definitely worth it
3) Coming home is even better as it is downhill!
4) Not new, but I love my bike!


----------



## Felix79 (22 Jun 2016)

SPD-SL's are very easy to clip in and out of, they make it much nicer to pedal, but if they are not done up tight enough, they are deadly on bad tarmac that's wet. I clipped out of my pedals after cycling with them for the first time and I was trying to get my leg over the saddle of my bike (something that's been a bit tricky due to me not being that flexible), I slipped on the loose surface as the plastic bit twisted and I fell over onto my knee. Bit of grazing and I was thanking god not a single person witnessed this happening. Now a proud owner of a scuffed knee and can't wait for my bloody cycling gloves to arrive in the post as I could have stupidly scuffed up my hands too (I play guitar and I would have been utterly gutted if I had to stop playing for a few weeks).


----------



## Smithbat (22 Jun 2016)

Felix79 said:


> SPD-SL's are very easy to clip in and out of, they make it much nicer to pedal, but if they are not done up tight enough, they are deadly on bad tarmac that's wet. I clipped out of my pedals after cycling with them for the first time and I was trying to get my leg over the saddle of my bike (something that's been a bit tricky due to me not being that flexible), I slipped on the loose surface as the plastic bit twisted and I fell over onto my knee. Bit of grazing and I was thanking god not a single person witnessed this happening. Now a proud owner of a scuffed knee and can't wait for my bloody cycling gloves to arrive in the post as I could have stupidly scuffed up my hands too (I play guitar and I would have been utterly gutted if I had to stop playing for a few weeks).


The gloves will also help with the fizzy feeling you may get in your hands when you have been riding a long time. I was fine when I was doing my little 2.5 to and from work, once I started going further the padded gloves really helped.


----------



## Felix79 (22 Jun 2016)

Smithbat said:


> The gloves will also help with the fizzy feeling you may get in your hands when you have been riding a long time. I was fine when I was doing my little 2.5 to and from work, once I started going further the padded gloves really helped.



Ty Mrs "SB" , yeah I only got my bike last Thursday and I've not cycled since I was in my early 20's in 2001. All of my family and friends have been really worried that a road bike would cause my back problems to flare up, which has not been the case, but find resting my hands on the hoods of the brake/gear levers is a bit uncomfortable (Also I find the Cannondale saddle is just not comfortable for me either), so I have ordered some really nice padded cycling gloves in bright yellow. 

I would look a bit daft with the bright yellow gloves, as all of the other kit I have is either black or black with some white as I wanted it to match my lovely (new to me) bike I bought. Back in the mid 90's when I was in my mid teens and cycling all over Oxford, I wanted a Cannondale bike with the oversized tubing. I learnt that even if it takes 20 years, it does feel great when you finally are able to achieve getting something you thought would be impossible.

Mrs "SB", I would like to add how much I have enjoyed reading your thread and posts. It really has inspired me to press on with getting myself in better shape and helping me with the long term rehab I am doing with regards to a spinal injury. So thank you for sharing and making me realise that it's not as bad as I feared!


----------



## Smithbat (24 Jun 2016)

Still learning......

1) Doing a spin class is horrible for your bum as the saddle on a spin bike is bigger and completely uncomfortable.
2) I can cycle 16 miles (25km) in just over an hour and a half when it is hilly.
3) Aston Abbots Hill is as good as I thought it would be!
4) Going up hill in the very bottom gear is not at all shameful, it is better than pushing.
5) When trying on a jacket in Sports Direct, move the labels or they will scratch your neck


----------



## mybike (28 Jun 2016)

A conclusion I've come to of late, if your bum goes up into the air, keep it there for a little while until the seat comes up to meet it.


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Jun 2016)

mybike said:


> A conclusion I've come to of late, if your bum goes up into the air, keep it there for a little while until the seat comes up to meet it.



Eh..??


----------



## mybike (28 Jun 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Eh..??



Sorry, I thought that was self explanatory. It's better to take your weight on your feet when the surface you are riding on is casing you to leave the saddle. Coming down when said saddle is rising is not comfortable.


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Jun 2016)

mybike said:


> Sorry, I thought that was self explanatory. It's better to take your weight on your feet when the surface you are riding on is casing you to leave the saddle. Coming down when said saddle is rising is not comfortable.



Not self explanatory, however it is true as anyone whoswho's ever ridden trails can testify to.


----------



## Smithbat (29 Jun 2016)

See you can avoid all of that by staying on nice tarmac roads and paths


----------



## mybike (29 Jun 2016)

Smithbat said:


> See you can avoid all of that by staying on nice tarmac roads and paths



The canal is relatively flat, the roads out of and into town are not and are very busy. It's not like your vale. 

But I enjoy the unmetalled paths as well and I found a rather fun byway near Cow Roast recently.

Mind, I'm just back from Heacham and the path along the coast from there to Hunstanton is worse than any stretch of our local canal. There's a nice prom but no bikes allowed.


----------



## Smithbat (29 Jun 2016)

mybike said:


> The canal is relatively flat, the roads out of and into town are not and are very busy. It's not like your vale.
> 
> But I enjoy the unmetalled paths as well and I found a rather fun byway near Cow Roast recently.
> 
> Mind, I'm just back from Heacham and the path along the coast from there to Hunstanton is worse than any stretch of our local canal. There's a nice prom but no bikes allowed.


I haven't been down that way yet, I am too daunted by Aston Clinton Hill to get up there.

I am off to Heacham a week on Friday, can you really not cycle to Hunstanton along the prom?


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jun 2016)

Smithbat said:


> I haven't been down that way yet, I am too daunted by* Aston Clinton Hill t*o get up there.
> 
> I am off to Heacham a week on Friday, can you really not cycle to Hunstanton along the prom?



It'll be great fun coming down on the way back.


----------



## Smithbat (29 Jun 2016)

CarlP said:


> It'll be great fun coming down on the way back.


That is very true, it is up there with North Marston Hill, Cublington Hill, the back road by Ellesborough Golf Course and the long pull up into Whitchurch on my list of things I will conquer one day. I will need to do the Cublington and North Marston ones for next year as they, along with Winchendon Hill are on the 60k course for the Tour De Vale and I want to ride it next year.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Jun 2016)

Felix79 said:


> Ty Mrs "SB" , yeah I only got my bike last Thursday and I've not cycled since I was in my early 20's in 2001. All of my family and friends have been really worried that a road bike would cause my back problems to flare up, which has not been the case, but find resting my hands on the hoods of the brake/gear levers is a bit uncomfortable (Also I find the Cannondale saddle is just not comfortable for me either), so I have ordered some really nice padded cycling gloves in bright yellow.
> 
> I would look a bit daft with the bright yellow gloves, as all of the other kit I have is either black or black with some white as I wanted it to match my lovely (new to me) bike I bought. Back in the mid 90's when I was in my mid teens and cycling all over Oxford, I wanted a Cannondale bike with the oversized tubing. I learnt that even if it takes 20 years, it does feel great when you finally are able to achieve getting something you thought would be impossible.
> 
> Mrs "SB", I would like to add how much I have enjoyed reading your thread and posts. It really has inspired me to press on with getting myself in better shape and helping me with the long term rehab I am doing with regards to a spinal injury. So thank you for sharing and making me realise that it's not as bad as I feared!


Bright yellow gloves are a good thing as when you stick your hand out to indicate they are far more 'visible'


----------



## Smithbat (29 Jun 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Bright yellow gloves are a good thing as when you stick your hand out to indicate they are far more 'visible'


I never thought of that, mine are black, probably not the best choice.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Jun 2016)

Smithbat said:


> I never thought of that, mine are black, probably not the best choice.


I've got some black ones but they have retroreflective (like the Hi-Viz) flashes on them so they're good at night.


----------



## Smithbat (29 Jun 2016)

raleighnut said:


> I've got some black ones but they have retroreflective (like the Hi-Viz) flashes on them so they're good at night.


Mine cost £4 from Sports Direct so have no reflective bits on them at all.


----------



## mybike (29 Jun 2016)

Smithbat said:


> I haven't been down that way yet, I am too daunted by Aston Clinton Hill to get up there.



A route via Wilstone and Aldbury might be viable. I rode from Aldbury to Berko a few weeks back.



Smithbat said:


> I am off to Heacham a week on Friday, can you really not cycle to Hunstanton along the prom?



I saw a person coming off it but I'm very law abiding.

I hope you have better weather than we did. They've been surface dressing a few roads I'm afraid, Staithe Road and the roads around Nourse Drive. We stayed in a great cottage in Malthouse Crescent, can recommend it. There's a bike shop in the High Street if you need it,


----------



## Smithbat (30 Jun 2016)

mybike said:


> A route via Wilstone and Aldbury might be viable. I rode from Aldbury to Berko a few weeks back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are hiring bikes from the bike shop because we don't have a carrier yet on the car and we are staying on South Beach in a caravan. Him Indoors' mum and dad had one for years and she hasn't been there for about 10 years so we are taking her for a week. We are not going until 9th so hopefully the worst of the surface dressing will have calmed down a bit....


----------



## montroseloon (7 Jul 2016)

My lesson today was to remember to unclip one foot before coming to a complete stop. I may have had the crappiest cycling accident ever


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jul 2016)

montroseloon said:


> My lesson today was to remember to unclip one foot before coming to a complete stop. I may have had the crappiest cycling accident ever


Welcome to the 'clipless moment' club.

I don't know why it is called a 'moment' ...................................seems to take ages to finally hit the ground.


----------



## montroseloon (7 Jul 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Welcome to the 'clipless moment' club.
> 
> I don't know why it is called a 'moment' ...................................seems to take ages to finally hit the ground.


I'm blaming the new pedals and cleats for that moment. The old ones were a lot more loose


----------



## Wetdog (8 Jul 2016)

Yup, been there hahahahaha


----------



## Cycleops (9 Jul 2016)

It's very to get used to to twist rather than lift the foot, your brain instinctively tells you to do the latter. Still happens to me.


----------



## Smithbat (18 Jul 2016)

So, things I learned while on holiday this year

1, I do not like riding on anything but roads and paths. Grass, mud, gravel and farm trails are hell
2, I love my bike and never ever want to hire another one
3, Hire Bikes sound like bags of nails when you change gear
4, Norfolk is not flat!!!!
5, We are now saving to get a bike rack put on the top of the car so that number 2 never has to happen
6, Him Indoors' is a true gent and goes at my pace even though it is snail like compared to him


----------



## madferret (18 Jul 2016)

Cycling on a Turbo feels much harder work than actual cycling is what I learned today.


----------



## Cycleops (19 Jul 2016)

madferret said:


> Cycling on a Turbo feels much harder work than actual cycling is what I learned today.



.....but the scenery is a lot less interesting.


----------



## Cycleops (21 Jul 2016)

If I post the word "w**ker", even in a quote, it gets automatically changed to "self gratification artist". Isn't software wonderful.


----------



## DaggersJeff (21 Jul 2016)

Cycleops said:


> If I post the word "w**ker", even in a quote, it gets automatically changed to "self gratification artist". Isn't software wonderful.



That would be walker then!! Bloody pedestrians!! I was hammering through Stratford on Monday when a girl(walking in the same direction as me) just stepped off the pavement!!
And why? Cos she's too fecking busy looking at her latest text message!! She heard some very choice language!

Grrrr!

Rant over....kicks soap box back under desk


----------



## Smithbat (23 Jul 2016)

Yesterday's learning was as follows.

1) I am able to cycle nearly all the way up Whitchurch hill and only have to push for a little way.
2) For the first time I hit 30mph down hill and I did not die, faint or fall off.
3) I can still surprise Him Indoors by the speed I can go now
4) Yellow lenses are a revelation, left home at 7 last night and it was so clear!
5) Road which appear smooth in a car are not!


----------



## madferret (23 Jul 2016)

Today I learned that the "Alan Newton" way in Stockport, is not for road bikes.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jul 2016)

DaggersJeff said:


> That would be walker then!! Bloody pedestrians!! I was hammering through Stratford on Monday when a girl(walking in the same direction as me) just stepped off the pavement!!
> And why? Cos she's too fecking busy looking at her latest text message!! She heard some very choice language!
> 
> Grrrr!
> ...


Giddiest pedestrians in London. Station Parade in Stratford adds cabs into the madness, which makes it giddiester.


----------



## DaggersJeff (26 Jul 2016)

I learned on Sunday not to get the ump with MTBrs passing me on a climb and not to wish I had a another 10 lower gears to play with!!


----------



## DaggersJeff (26 Jul 2016)

Smithbat said:


> Yesterday's learning was as follows.
> 
> 1) I am able to cycle nearly all the way up Whitchurch hill and only have to push for a little way.
> 2) For the first time I hit 30mph down hill and I did not die, faint or fall off.
> ...



Well done!!


----------



## Cannondale Lady (27 Jul 2016)

Just been catching up since I last checked in on this thread. Keep them coming. They are amusing. Need to get mine up and running again!!!!


----------



## bruce1530 (28 Aug 2016)

Today I have learned :

That my Lidl/Crivit “Every tool you’ll ever need for your bike, and a few more that you’ll never need” kit.... does not contain any Torx bits or keys.


----------



## bruce1530 (28 Aug 2016)

I have also learned that “Things break just before milestones”....

I’m 5 miles off having done 1000 miles on the new bike, and I broke a spoke... :-(


----------



## gavroche (28 Aug 2016)

If you can't fix it, leave it alone and get a professional to do it. ( referring to derailleur).


----------



## ColinJ (28 Aug 2016)

gavroche said:


> If you can't fix it, leave it alone and get a professional to do it. ( referring to derailleur).


_Fixing_ them - maybe, but _adjusting_ them - no! 

There are lots of videos showing you how to do it, but really you just need to sit down and think about how they work. The clever bit (indexing) is done by the shifter. You just need to adjust the endstops to stop the chain falling off either end of the cassette. And adjust the tension in the cable so that the clicks in the shifter put the mech where you want it. It takes a couple of minutes at most.

If making the correct adjustments still doesn't get your gears working properly then you probably have too much friction in the cable. That could be due to cable routeing, worn outers, or dirt getting in. 

Wheel building though ... I'd leave _THAT_ to someone who knows what they are doing!


----------



## bruce1530 (29 Aug 2016)

gavroche said:


> If you can't fix it, leave it alone and get a professional to do it..



Disagree. If you can’t fix it, get help from someone who can. Not the same thing :-)

“Professional” just means someone who gets paid to fix things. “Professionalism” is all about skill, attitude, ability. They overlap, but are not the same :-)


----------



## gavroche (29 Aug 2016)

bruce1530 said:


> Disagree. If you can’t fix it, get help from someone who can. Not the same thing :-)
> 
> “Professional” just means someone who gets paid to fix things. “Professionalism” is all about skill, attitude, ability. They overlap, but are not the same :-)


Thanks for the English lesson.


----------



## bruce1530 (29 Aug 2016)

sorry - wasn't criticising the languiage in any way - just pointing out that some people who claim to be "professionals" are not very good, and some "amateurs" are better than any profesional... :-)


----------



## stoatsngroats (29 Aug 2016)

I learned that sometimes a regular clicking sound as you pedal under power is not always the bottom bracket. I know many here have offered guidance about noises when pedalling, and I have previously changed my Hollowtech BB, because it's a used bike, new to me, and I had noticed a regular click on my 4th commute. The replacment BB was an SM-6800 for the oriinal SM6700, and was only £12, so I thought I would give it a go. After the 2nd ride, the click was back, so, to the next attempt at finding the culprit!
I took the pedals off, and left them upstanding, with a few decent sprays of lube, and during todays ride, the first since lubing, there was no Click! I tried with a lot of power, and in a high gear on a hill, and absolutely silent!
So, I'm thinking that my Sm-6700 should remain in the cupboard, as a spare! (what's the best way to store this?)
Woop Woop!! Me learning, gaining tools, and experience, all at age 50 

I have to say, that I'm really not a beginner, but you never stop learning!


----------



## msi64 (29 Aug 2016)

Things I learnt this morning.
1 going out early means you see some great things.
2. My fitness is better than I thought.
3. Peugeot 206 is a worrying sight coming round a corner on the wrong side of the road.
4. Cycle groups are very friendly people. 
5 25 miles doesn't hurt too much.


----------



## FunkyBassMan (30 Aug 2016)

*New*
Things I learnt in the last 7 days
1. My 20 year old MTB was located in the garage and had not been abducted by aliens after a massive clear out
2. It is possible to ride it even though its only got 7 of the 21 gears it started with and apart from 3-in1ing the chain sometime last milleniumn has had no maintenance since it was purchased !
3. That I might not 'need' the coveted disc brakes on any new machine as I went out this morning for a quick 8 miles before work and hardly ever used any brakes (not counting when a large 'lorry' over took me and immediately pulled in and stopped about ten yards in front of me with out indicating . . . the idiot wouldn't have done it if I was a car .... Grrrrrrrrrrr)


----------



## Nibor (30 Aug 2016)

Things I learnt this week:-

Cyclists are more friendly on an early Sunday morning ride than an after work on a Wednesday ride


----------



## mybike (30 Aug 2016)

I need to switch out my sus on the new stretch of *tarmac'd* towpath.


----------



## gavroche (30 Aug 2016)

bruce1530 said:


> sorry - wasn't criticising the languiage in any way - just pointing out that some people who claim to be "professionals" are not very good, and some "amateurs" are better than any profesional... :-)


No need to apologise, it is all taken in good humour.


----------



## bruce1530 (30 Aug 2016)

Today I have learned: 
That going out for a few miles after a ******* of a day at work makes you feel a lot better.


----------



## gavroche (30 Aug 2016)

35mph in a car is slow. 35mph on a bike is FAST!


----------



## bruce1530 (30 Aug 2016)

I have also concluded that the guy driving the brand new black Golf along a country road today was probably not the most experienced or confident driver. Either that, or he was just a pain.

It’s great that he realised it was a designated “core path”, shared by cars, bikes and walkers.

It’s great that he realised that there was an advisory speed limit for cars of 30MPH, even though it was miles away from any civilisation.

And it’s great that he realised that as we climbed up the gently-winding hill, there wasn’t enough room for him to get past me, so he sat behind patiently for a few hundred yards.

It’s not so great that he sat practically ON my bumper rather than a bit behind... I think that made us both a bit nervous.

It’s great that when we got to the top of the hill, on a straight level section, slightly wider, he waited till I moved over towards the edge of the road and waved before he tried to pass me. Then he gently accelerated.

It’s not great that when he got level with me, he stopped accelerating, and stayed level doing about 20 MPH, while the road got narrower and narrower.

And once he eventually did get past, he didn’t go any faster. 


I genuinely don’t think he was being awkward or driving aggressively - I think he just felt comfortable doing 20mph in the country, but also felt the need to be in front of any bikes!


----------



## numbnuts (30 Aug 2016)

Not today, but last Thursday, I have a 7 year old grand daughter that make me a gra...... an old fart


----------



## msi64 (30 Aug 2016)

A quick ride, makes a crap day a great day


----------



## mybike (30 Aug 2016)

numbnuts said:


> Not today, but last Thursday, I have a 7 year old grand daughter that make me a gra...... an old fart



A grandson announced that I looked like a scarecrow when I put my hat on. So much for


----------



## bruce1530 (30 Aug 2016)

mybike said:


> A grandson announced that I looked like a scarecrow when I put my hat on.



... does this mean that you are out standing in your field?

I’ll get me coat....


----------



## mybike (30 Aug 2016)

bruce1530 said:


> ... does this mean that you are out standing in your field?
> 
> I’ll get me coat....



Let me help you into it.


----------



## gavroche (31 Aug 2016)

I thought I was doing well going up this hill until ......... a young lad passed me and vanished in the distance! Young legs will always beat old ones.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Aug 2016)

gavroche said:


> I thought I was doing well going up this hill until ......... a young lad passed me and vanished in the distance! Young legs will always beat old ones.


That isn't true! I know several older riders who would trash MOST young riders. I witnessed a stunning example of that once on the Pendle Pedal sportive - DETAILS.

It IS true that GOOD young legs will USUALLY beat old legs.


----------



## msi64 (31 Aug 2016)

A rubbing back brake is a good thing to get fixed lol. No wonder I'm knackered!!!


----------



## ColinJ (31 Aug 2016)

msi64 said:


> A rubbing back brake is a good thing to get fixed lol. No wonder I'm knackered!!!


Ha ha - I AGREE!


----------



## Domus (1 Sep 2016)

Worst thing about being a granddad........................sleeping with a grandma.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Sep 2016)

Yesterday I leant that while I was married she was seeing another bloke behind my back, I felt gutted and


----------



## msi64 (1 Sep 2016)

Smashed my times from last night


----------



## Smithbat (27 Oct 2016)

So Maude and I went for a nice 6 miles round town this evening. These things I have learned.
1) My new full finger gloves keep my hands toastie warm.
2) Wearing my buff as a head band over my ears also keeps me toastie warm.
3) Riding at night is lovely, you lose yourself in your thoughts.
4) I will soon need long cycling bottoms for definite, my 3/4 length will not be warm enough for much longer.
5) The people who made the gemstone routes in Aylesbury are superb.
6) I need a decent front light, the torchy one I have is not going to cut it.


----------



## Truth (28 Oct 2016)

Cycling 12 miles to work and back is FAR less tiring than a day out with my 3 year old and 12 year old daughters.....


----------



## Smithbat (6 Dec 2016)

Haven't added any here for a while

1) Raising your saddle just a little bit makes a difference
2) Some people are idiots, I was told today that shared use paths are only for children not adults
3) I can ride to town, visit two banks, get lunch, buy a theatre voucher and get back in an hour
4) Fog is eerie looking when you ride in it
5) Fleece lined gloves are from heaven.


----------



## Smithbat (16 Dec 2016)

Not today but Wednesday

1) Ignoring weird sounds coming from your drive chain does not make them go away
2) Once again CycleChat is a font of knowledge
3) Cleaning your chain does not involve dirt going everywhere
4) Use a cotton cloth and not a towelling one otherwise bits get caught
5) Lube is not something to be scared of and is easy to apply
6) A newly cleaned and lubed chain is a thing of beauty to be relished.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (16 Dec 2016)

@Smithbat if you know how to use cooking oil you know how to use bike oil no probs!
Mind, you gonna end up like me, with more GT85 in the cupboard than olive oil.
Have you learned about measuring your chain for wear yet?


----------



## Smithbat (17 Dec 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @Smithbat if you know how to use cooking oil you know how to use bike oil no probs!
> Mind, you gonna end up like me, with more GT85 in the cupboard than olive oil.
> Have you learned about measuring your chain for wear yet?


Ooooh no. How do I do that?


----------



## mybike (17 Dec 2016)

Smithbat said:


> Not today but Wednesday
> 
> 1) Ignoring weird sounds coming from your drive chain does not make them go away
> 2) Once again CycleChat is a font of knowledge
> ...



7) It's fount, not font.


----------



## Alan O (17 Dec 2016)

mybike said:


> 7) It's fount, not font.


And, of course, Courier is the font of all knowledge.


----------



## Smithbat (20 Jan 2017)

So another update

1) I can ride in the frost as long as I take it slow (not that I am fast anyway)
2) I am looking forward to my first 20 mile ride, last year the thought would have terrified me
3) Some drivers are nice and polite and let you out at junctions
4) Buying an extra battery for my front light was a good idea
5) Riding along a favourite path at night when it is flooded is both scary and thrilling


----------



## cubey (20 Jan 2017)

After using the old Cube touring bike and purchasing a new Cube Attain Disc, today I learned just how atrocious the roads are regarding potholes ect........................


----------



## Reynard (21 Jan 2017)

Pat "5mph" said:


> if you know how to use cooking oil you know how to use bike oil no probs! Mind, you gonna end up like me, with more GT85 in the cupboard than olive oil.



Dunno about bike oil... But I do have a gallon of chain saw oil in the garage. I'm vaguely assuming it's the same sort of stuff in the hope that it will spare me from yet another purchase this week...


----------



## raleighnut (21 Jan 2017)

Reynard said:


> Dunno about bike oil... But I do have a gallon of chain saw oil in the garage. I'm vaguely assuming it's the same sort of stuff in the hope that it will spare me from yet another purchase this week...


TBH it is about the best oil for any type of chain.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jan 2017)

raleighnut said:


> TBH it is about the best oil for any type of chain.



Yay!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Jan 2017)

Reynard said:


> Dunno about bike oil... But I do have a gallon of chain saw oil in the garage. I'm vaguely assuming it's the same sort of stuff in the hope that it will spare me from yet another purchase this week...


Chainsaw oil is good stuff for bike chains. Use it sparingly though or it gets messy. A drop on each roller and wipe off the excess thoroughly.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jan 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Use it sparingly though or it gets messy.



Don't I know it LOL!  Especially when it's cold. It gets really gloopy then, and it's a right devil to pour into the reservoir on the saw.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Jan 2017)

Reynard said:


> Don't I know it LOL!  Especially when it's cold. It gets really gloopy then, and it's a right devil to pour into the reservoir on the saw.


That's why so many professional chainsaws are set up at the factory to allow 'maximum oil' through onto the chain for cold weather use and why it pours out if you don't alter it for summer when the oil runs far easier.


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 Jan 2017)

Riding in freezing fog can lead to your bibs getting frozen to your legs. Let them defrost, before trying to take them off.


----------



## Smithbat (26 Jan 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Riding in freezing fog can lead to your bibs getting frozen to your legs. Let them defrost, before trying to take them off.
> 
> View attachment 334945


OW!


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Jan 2017)

When you cannot stop the snot oozing down your face, your head thumping, throat burning and eyes itching. Dont be a hero and stay at work, infecting all your collegues. Pick up your bag, go home and get some sleep.

That's what I did.


----------



## Truth (26 Jan 2017)

After a couple of pints in the local ............


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Feb 2017)

Some close passing buses, have an emergency fuel cut off handle on the outside of the engine cover.


----------



## JoshM (5 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Some close passing buses, have an emergency fuel cut off handle on the outside of the engine cover.


 
It can't have been me officer, i was cycling along as he overtook me. Surely such a professional driver wouldn't get close enough for me to touch it, would they?


----------



## aferris2 (5 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Some close passing buses, have an emergency fuel cut off handle on the outside of the engine cover.


Do they work?


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Feb 2017)

aferris2 said:


> Do they work?


I'm told they do.


----------



## montroseloon (17 Feb 2017)

I found out touching the wheel on the turbo trainer after a wee session isn't a bright idea, rather toasty on the finger tips


----------



## mybike (17 Feb 2017)

montroseloon said:


> I found out touching the wheel on the turbo trainer after a wee session isn't a bright idea, rather toasty on the finger tips



I'm obviously not trying hard enough.


----------



## montroseloon (17 Feb 2017)

mybike said:


> I'm obviously not trying hard enough.


There was a few sweary words being used after I did it


----------



## colourspinner (19 Feb 2017)

Filtering through traffic is scary, but not as scary as I thought after I had to do it twice today. It was either that or sitting in the queue like a car but without the radio and the metal shell protecting me from the fumes.


----------



## Smithbat (20 Feb 2017)

So here are mine for the weekend.

1) Cycling on a muddy towpath is not easy and after 5 miles it was bliss to get back on the road.
2) After doing the above, your upper arms will kill for 2 days
3) I can cycle 30.9 miles! 
4) 0.25 of a km more and I would have done a metric half century
5) Mr S is lovely company when riding a long way
6) The Bluebell Cafe at Marsworth serves the best latte cake ever!


----------



## GuyBoden (20 Feb 2017)

If your front mudguard gets very full of mud and starts binding on the tyre/wheel, it's sometimes quicker to remove the front wheel and remove all the mud from the mudguard with a stick........

Especially if you have Quick Release wheels.


----------



## mybike (24 Feb 2017)

Smithbat said:


> So here are mine for the weekend.
> 
> 1) Cycling on a muddy towpath is not easy and after 5 miles it was bliss to get back on the road.
> 2) After doing the above, your upper arms will kill for 2 days
> ...



OK, I've now got to extend my ride from Bulbourne to Marsworth and it's your fault. BTW, Waitrose in Berko is handy for the canal.


----------



## colourspinner (25 Feb 2017)

Cycling on cobbled streets is fun! Okay admittedly only for a short while, but it was my first time so I guess I enjoyed it more than I should.


----------



## mybike (25 Feb 2017)

colourspinner said:


> Cycling on cobbled streets is fun! Okay admittedly only for a short while, but it was my first time so I guess I enjoyed it more than I should.



You should enjoy riding down our towpath then.


----------



## colourspinner (25 Feb 2017)

mybike said:


> You should enjoy riding down our towpath then.



I do want to ride the towpath at some point given I am not too far away.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Feb 2017)

colourspinner said:


> Cycling on cobbled streets is fun! Okay admittedly only for a short while, but it was my first time so I guess I enjoyed it more than I should.


We have some _REALLY_ fun cobbled streets up here. Nip up to Hebden Bridge and have a go at _The Buttress_!


----------



## colourspinner (25 Feb 2017)

ColinJ said:


> We have some _REALLY_ fun cobbled streets up here. Nip up to Hebden Bridge and have a go at _The Buttress_!




Kudos to Zimby! I feel my muscles hurting just watching the video!


----------



## Alan O (25 Feb 2017)

ColinJ said:


> We have some _REALLY_ fun cobbled streets up here. Nip up to Hebden Bridge and have a go at _The Buttress_!



Wow, as a fellow fat bloke I'm proud of that guy - he's struck a blow for us porkers everywhere!


----------



## Smithbat (27 Feb 2017)

mybike said:


> OK, I've now got to extend my ride from Bulbourne to Marsworth and it's your fault. BTW, Waitrose in Berko is handy for the canal.


I can only apologise, was it nice?


----------



## mybike (27 Feb 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I can only apologise, was it nice?



I'll tell you when I manage it. How far toward Hemel have you managed on the GU??


----------



## tommaguzzi (22 Mar 2017)

You cannot out train a bad diet.
I am living proof of this unalterable fact.


----------



## macp (22 Mar 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Riding in freezing fog can lead to your bibs getting frozen to your legs. Let them defrost, before trying to take them off.
> 
> View attachment 334945


You are badass, period !!


----------

